# Need plow for '75 Jeep CJ5



## dfkrygier (Jan 15, 2008)

I badly need a snow plow for a Jeep CJ5. Something like a 6 1/2 foot Meyers or equivalent with the mount for a CJ5 is what I'm looking for. I can pick it up but must be within one days drive from SE Minnesota. Any leads would be much appreciated. Dave


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

a few in the for sale section here....like this one.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48350&highlight=jeep&page=2


----------



## dfkrygier (Jan 15, 2008)

*CJ5 plow*

Thanks but that is for a Jeep Wrangler, I need one with a mount for a CJ which I think is completely different.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

dfkrygier;488492 said:


> Thanks but that is for a Jeep Wrangler, I need one with a mount for a CJ which I think is completely different.


I thought the CJ and the YJ wrangler were interchangable as far as plow mounts go. maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## dfkrygier (Jan 15, 2008)

*Plow for Jeep CJ5 Found*

I found a plow on ebay so this thread can be closed. Dave K.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

what did you end up with? make sure to take some pics as well and let us know how it works for you!!!


----------

